# Hee Haw Exchange --



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 1, 2007)

I have just sent out all the exchange names. If you did not receive a email from me would you please let me know. Also, as you send your gifts out would you post here that you did..but DONT say to who. All gifts should be in the mail by Nov. 20th. Also, remember to include a card with your name on it. [SIZE=18pt]LET THE HOLIDAY FUN BEGIN [/SIZE]Corinne


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 1, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I got my name




, let the shopping begin



...Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Nov 2, 2007)

Got mine!


----------



## Bassett (Nov 2, 2007)

Got mine.


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 2, 2007)

I got my name too!!!!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 2, 2007)

got mine too!


----------



## minimule (Nov 3, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Nov 3, 2007)

Have my name. This is going to be FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 5, 2007)

Got mine too


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 7, 2007)

Got mine today





...been having dial-up problems getting connected to the Internet...I have been just dying to find out





Thanks Ce !!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 7, 2007)

darn it Teri, if I would of known you were having puter problems I would of purposely held your name back and told you I couldnt get ahold of you so I couldn't include you....









it would be payback for calling me a *it*h, Ohhhh, wait, it was payback..your puter crashed right after that...lol..Glad you got your name, now I can close it up. Ce


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 7, 2007)

Got my name



I e-mailed Ce earlier, but just adding my name here just in case.



Gonna be fun!!


----------



## pooper scooper (Nov 19, 2007)

Mine is going out in the morning!


----------

